# AVI oder WMV ohne bzw. mit wenig Qualiätsverlust kleiner machen?



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2010)

*AVI oder WMV ohne bzw. mit wenig Qualiätsverlust kleiner machen?*

Ich hab mit dem Windows Movie Maker ne wmv gemacht, ca. 6min, 720x576, 3000kbit/s, beim Sound 128kbps. 

Die Datei wird dabei ca. 120MB groß - das ist mir zuviel zum uploaden...  Ich VERMUTE, dass der WMM nicht grad sehr effizient arbeitet - kann man zb mit SUPER das Video kleiner machen, ohne wirklich an Qualität zu verlieren, und welche Einstellungen sollte man dann treffen?

Ich möchte halt nicht extra 5-6 Probedurchläufe machen, das dauert ja jeweils ne Weile, nur um eine gute Variante zu finden oder sogar festzustellen, dass es eh nix bringt... 

Danke!


----------



## Iceananas (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: AVI oder WMV ohne bzw. mit wenig Qualiätsverlust kleiner machen?*

H.264 sollte der effizienteste Codec von allen sein.. welcher Bitrate hängst vom Bildinhalt ab, denke 1/3 - 1/4 der WMV-Bitrate sollte bei der Auflösung drin sein. Der Sound macht nicht wirklich viel aus, da WMA in Verbindung mit H.264 eher unüblich, kannst du bei der Gelegenheit ja in AAC mit umwandeln lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: AVI oder WMV ohne bzw. mit wenig Qualiätsverlust kleiner machen?*

thx, mit H.264 wird es bei 1000kbps statt 3000kbps ca. halb so groß (60MB), aber man sieht schon nen Unterschied. bei 2000kbps sieht es kaum besser aus als bei 1000, wird dann ca. 80MB. 

Jetzt muss ich mal überlegen, ob 1000kbps immer noch gut genug aussieht... bei 2000 ist der Dateigrößenvorteil nicht gut genug...

siehe den Screenshotvergleich im Anhang, jpg mit Qualität 90, also entspricht fast dem echten sichtbaren Unterschied.


----------



## Iceananas (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: AVI oder WMV ohne bzw. mit wenig Qualiätsverlust kleiner machen?*

Wieso hast du nur eine halb so große Datei bei einem drittel Bitrate? ö.Ö

Ich verwendet 3000kbit/s eigentlich für 720p Videos und sie sehen gestochen scharf aus, keinerlei Artifakte wie auf den Screens bei dir. Daher ging ich davon aus, dass bei einem viertel der Auflösung auch ein viertel der Bitrate reicht.

Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass ich von sehr hohe Bitraten herunterrechne, und bei dir von einer qualitativ ähnlichen Quelle, wo beim Konvertieren einiges verloren geht...


----------



## Dragonix (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: AVI oder WMV ohne bzw. mit wenig Qualiätsverlust kleiner machen?*

Naja.. es gibt ja noch mehr möglichkeiten als die Bitrate: Twopass-Encoding, etc
Veraltet: 11.5.*Encoding with the x264 codec
M.w. aktueller: X264 Settings - MeWiki
Aus dem letzteren zitier ich mal munter, denn ganz wichtig ist dabei der Link: X264 Encoding Suggestions - MeWiki


> 1. Those you should touch directly
> Things like --bitrate, --keyint, --slices and so forth. They depend on the requirements of your output system and thus are ignored by x264's preset system.
> 
> 2. Those you should touch via the preset system
> Before the preset system existed people wrote giant commandlines specifying every option by hand. There were arguments over whether --subme 9 with --me hex was better or worse than --subme 7 with --me tesa. Crazy! Do your part to bury these memories by using --preset, --tune and --profile.


--> X264 Settings - MeWiki
--> --preset und evtl --tune!

Aber es wär natürlich interessant gewesen zu wissen welche Optionen du gesetzt hast..


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: AVI oder WMV ohne bzw. mit wenig Qualiätsverlust kleiner machen?*

Also, ich hatte das Video als "DVD Breitbildqualität" mit eben 3000kbit/s erstellt.

Als 720p-Video wären es gute 250MB geworden - meint Ihr, dass die Qualität nur wenig leidet, wenn ich dann die Bitrate auf 1/4 reduziere, und das ganze wird dann auch "nur" 70-80MB ?

Als Anhang mal die Einstellungen, die ich bei SUPER benutzt hab.


ps: die Artefakte sieht man natürlich auf nem Screenie viel krasser als bei laufendem Bild. Das sind ja 25 Artekte pro Sekunde, die das Auge dann einzeln kaum mehr wahrnimmt   aber gestochen scharf isses nicht, auch das Ausgangsvideo nicht. Bei FullHD hatte ich btw. Soundaussetzer im Video... ^^ so Knacksen und Mini-Lücken


----------



## KatzenKratze (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: AVI oder WMV ohne bzw. mit wenig Qualiätsverlust kleiner machen?*

Media Buddy oder SoundTaxi  - kein Qualitätsverlust, alle Formate können umgewandelt werden, sind sehr einfach und bequem, benutze sie selbst, bin sehr zufrieden!


----------

